

Writeup of NYC Traffic Visualization - sabraham
http://tumblebolt.com/speedy_writeup.html

======
carlmcqueen
I Really appreciate the view into the process to make a cool data
visualization.

I look at [http://goo.gl/9T5510](http://goo.gl/9T5510) (world wind) every day
out of curiosity of the movement of the wind and its apparent relation to
shifting weather in the midwest of USA (Missouri).

Thanks for sharing!

